# Choosing Pieces for College Audition



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I will be auditioning for entry into college music programs this coming winter and/or spring. I need to decide for sure what pieces I'll be playing and see if I need to learn anything new. 

The requirements, along with what I'm thinking:

Prescreening (submitted by Dec. 1st): 
The first movement of a Classical sonata (e.g., music by Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, or others)
---Beethoven's Pathetique Mvmt. I OR the 1st mvmt of a Haydn Sonata 
A substantial Romantic work (e.g., music by Chopin, Schumann, Brahms, Liszt, Mendelssohn, or others)
---Liszt's Un Sospiro? Vallee d'Obermann? Brahms Op. 79 No. 1 (I haven't started it)? 

Live (Spring):
A piece written before 1750 (e.g., prelude and fugue, or suite or partita by J.S. Bach)
---WTC Prelude and Fugue in C minor 

A complete Classical sonata
---The whole Beethoven Pathetique? Should I choose another sonata altogether if I submit the first movement in my prescreening?

A substantial Romantic work
---Either Liszt I mentioned above? Or I could do Granados Quejas - is that "substantial"?

A 20th-century or 21st-century work
---Gershwin Prelude 1 

A fast etude
---I could learn a Chopin etude. 


I know the Rachmaninoff Op. 33 No. 7 Etude Tableaux well, but where could I incorporate that - and should I?
Any other suggestions?

Thanks; this is all very important to me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mstar said:


> I will be auditioning for entry into college music programs this coming winter and/or spring. I need to decide for sure what pieces I'll be playing and see if I need to learn anything new.
> 
> The requirements, along with what I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


We just had a similar discussion before, let start by what does your teacher says?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Pugg said:


> We just had a similar discussion before, let start by what does your teacher says?


I have a lesson in a few days, so I'm definitely planning to ask. I just wanted to get an outside perspective.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mstar said:


> I have a lesson in a few days, so I'm definitely planning to ask. I just wanted to get an outside perspective.


Okay, lets us know, in the meantime I search for the other topic and give the link.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

You definitely need to discuss it with your teacher.


----------

